# Schnuppertour 2008 am 06.04.08 um 11Uhr



## Raschauer (29. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Beinharte und Sympathisanten,

die Bikesaison 2008 steht vor der Tür und wird wie jedes Jahr mit unserer Schnuppertour eröffnet.

Wir bieten in diesem Jahr 4 verschiedene Touren an.

1.Familien Hobby Gruppe : Guide Clemens W. Geschwindigkeit Level 1 Technik Level 1 Ca. 16km 300hm

2.Gruppe : Guide Daniel Geschwindigkeit Level 2 Technik Level 2 Ca. 35km 800hm

3.Gruppe: Guide Uwe Geschwindigkeit Level 2-3 Technik Level 2-3 Ca. 50km 1000hm

4. Trailrunde:  Guide Thomas K. Geschwindigkeit Level 2 Technik Level 3 Ca. 30km 1000hm

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz an der Elisenhöhe in Bingen 11 Uhr

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...49.968116,7.876253&spn=0.010158,0.028925&z=15

Eine kleine Einkehr steht auch auf dem Programm.

Es kann jeder teilnehmen der ein funktionstüchtiges Mountainbike besitzt und es besteht wie immer Helmpflicht.

Gruß Clemens


----------



## Bettina (30. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,
hier noch die fehlenden Angaben zu den Geschwindigkeiten.
Zu den Technik-Leveln fehlen leider noch ein paar Bilder, aber so viel sei definiert: Level 3 ist das schwierigste, fahrbare in unserer Region.
Level 1 ist ein einfacher Weg aber kein Forstwirtschaftweg, der mit dem Auto befahrbar ist.
Diese Wirtschaftswege werden nicht klassifiziert!  



Raschauer schrieb:


> 1.Familien Hobby Gruppe : Guide Clemens W. Geschwindigkeit Level 1 Technik Level 1 Ca. 16km 300hm



Tempo-Level 1: 
6 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 4 km/h bei 6 % Steigung entspricht 60 Watt



Raschauer schrieb:


> 2.Gruppe : Guide Daniel Geschwindigkeit Level 2 Technik Level 2 Ca. 35km 800hm



Tempo-Level 2: 
9 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 6 km/h bei 6 % Steigung entspricht 100 Watt



Raschauer schrieb:


> 3.Gruppe: Guide Uwe Geschwindigkeit Level 2-3 Technik Level 2-3 Ca. 50km 1000hm



Tempo-Level 3: 
12 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 9 km/h bei 6 % Steigung entspricht 150 Watt



Raschauer schrieb:


> 4. Trailrunde:  Guide Thomas K. Geschwindigkeit Level 2 Technik Level 3 Ca. 30km 1000hm



Tempo wie bei Gruppe 2, aber schwieriges Terrain.

Aus organisatorischen Gründen werden in diesem Jahr vermutlich keine Flyer verteilt, daher bitte weitersagen, damit wir wieder viele Gäste begrüssen dürfen.  

Bis Sonntag,
Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (30. März 2008)

Ich denke, Clemens Google Koordinaten sind nicht ganz richtig. Der einzige größere Parkplatz auf der Elisenhöhe, den ich kenne, befindet sich hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...67754,7.875556&spn=0.002167,0.004517&t=h&z=18


----------



## Raschauer (1. April 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich denke, Clemens Google Koordinaten sind nicht ganz richtig. Der einzige größere Parkplatz auf der Elisenhöhe, den ich kenne, befindet sich hier:
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...67754,7.875556&spn=0.002167,0.004517&t=h&z=18



  Genau der Parkplatz ist gemeint


----------



## Hicki (1. April 2008)

Ei da bin ich dabei! Ich denke Gruppe 2 tut es mal für den Anfang


----------



## Bettina (2. April 2008)

Na, die Wetteraussichten sind ja sehr APRIL.

Ich bringe am Sonntag die bestellten Trikots mit. (Wer noch nicht überwiesen hat, bitte tun!) Und falls Interesse besteht bringe ich auch noch ein paar unserer beinharten Weizenbiergläser mit.

Bis Sonntag,
Bettina


----------



## TH64 (3. April 2008)

Hey bin auch dabei und bringe noch 2 Leute mit


----------



## Christian M (3. April 2008)

Hi,

ich versuche auch mal wieder bei einer Club-Tour dabei zu sein . Also bis Sonntag.


Christian


----------



## Doppelherz (3. April 2008)

Jo, beim Saisoneinstieg soll auch unser Doppelherz mal wieder den Binger Wald unter die Stollen bekommmen. Wir werden uns Fubbes anschließen.

Bis Sonntag
Jochen


----------



## Rockside (4. April 2008)

Bin tierisch erkältet und kann daher leider nicht dabei sein. So'n Mist!!!


----------



## X-Präsi (4. April 2008)

Sollte das WEtter so bescheiden werden, wie gemeldet, werde ich meine schwierige Trailrunde mit Kreuzbachklamm, Eselspfad und anderen Nettigkeiten nicht fahren. Bin Teile mit Aju Karfreitag im Schneegestöber gefahren. War echt grenzwertig...

Aber hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter sich noch bessert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. April 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> Sollte das WEtter so bescheiden werden, wie gemeldet, werde ich meine schwierige Trailrunde mit Kreuzbachklamm, Eselspfad und anderen Nettigkeiten nicht fahren. Bin Teile mit Aju Karfreitag im Schneegestöber gefahren. War echt grenzwertig...
> 
> Aber hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter sich noch bessert...



Kreuzbachklamm war letzten Sonntag bei Dir nicht dabei, oder?


----------



## X-Präsi (4. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kreuzbachklamm war letzten Sonntag bei Dir nicht dabei, oder?



Richtig, die wäre Neuland für Dich, genau wie ein paar andere nette Trails auch, die letzte Woche Aju drin hatte.


----------



## Fubbes (4. April 2008)

Was habt ihr alle mit dem Wetter? So eine trockene Woche wie bisher habe ich dieses Jahr noch nicht erlebt. Gestern musste ich nicht mal das Rad abspritzen.
Ok, kann Sonntag natürlich anders werden. Aber etwas mehr Optimismus hilft vielleicht 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## a.nienie (4. April 2008)

wie voll ist denn die trailtour schon?


----------



## X-Präsi (4. April 2008)

Da sich alle hier anmelden sollen, wären wir mit Dir immerhin schon zu Dritt


----------



## a.nienie (4. April 2008)

voll das gedränge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Biber (4. April 2008)

Hallo,
also ich fahr dann auch mal wieder die Trailrunde 
aber dazu mach ich erst mal morgen wieder ne open Trail Tour auf em Esels Pfad. Wie es da letzten Sonntag aus sah, peinlich 
bis dann
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Mc.Gyver (4. April 2008)

Hallo meld mich mal an für die Trial- Runde.   

Bis Sonntag

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Posada (5. April 2008)

Hallo,
wenn´s Wetter mitmacht würde ich auch an der Trailrunde teilnehmen.

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2008)

bis wann gäbe es eine absage?
müßte so halb 10 aus dem haus 
um's rechtzeitig nach bingen zu schaffen.


----------



## Raschauer (5. April 2008)

Hab eben mal den Bingerwald getestet und die  Wege sind relativ trocken  

Bei meiner Runde werden es dann doch 450hm und es kommen 3km dazu   aber schön gemütlich.
Bis morgen 
Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Jens77 (5. April 2008)

Bis morgen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## X-Präsi (5. April 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bis wann gäbe es eine absage?
> müßte so halb 10 aus dem haus
> um's rechtzeitig nach bingen zu schaffen.



jetzt sind wir dann ja schon 6. cool  
ich würde meine Trailrunde  hier bis 9.30 absagen. aber noch siehts ja ganz gut aus...


----------



## Mr Cannondale (5. April 2008)

Dann tauchen wir morsche mal ab in den Binger Morast


----------



## Doppelherz (5. April 2008)

Eijeijei, die Wetteraussichten sind ja echt bescheiden: Schneeregen! 
Naja, wenn's nicht abgesagt wird sind wir trotzdem dabei. 
Ab in die Jummistiefel - ei ich sitz' jo hinde... 

Bis moije,
Birgit


----------



## DörteBike (5. April 2008)

hallo!
wenns nich regnet bin ich morgen bei den anfängern dabei!

liebe grüße
jassi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (5. April 2008)

Ach was Regen? den gibt es doch nur in Myten und Sagen 
Der Bingerwald ist doch total trocken und kommt gleich nach der Wüste 

Wir beten heute Abend alle    und dann klappt das schon bin ja heute auch im Trockenen gefahren

Bis morgen Gruß
Clemens

Und falls es doch regnet gibt es halt ne Chuck Norris Tour


----------



## ChuckNorris (5. April 2008)

Genau


----------



## ChucklineNorris (5. April 2008)

Wenns nicht regnet bin ich dabei.
Wenns während der Tour regnet geh ich und komm nich wieder.
Gruß
Chuckline


----------



## Der Biber (5. April 2008)

so,
der Eselspfad und der Trail vom Schweitzerhaus sind wieder frei 
also wenns Morgen nicht aus Eimern schüttet bin ich dabei
bis dann
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Bettina (6. April 2008)

Das Wetter im April ist besser als sein Ruf, oder doch nicht? 
Egal, wir treffen uns und dann fahren wir los und wenn wir losgefahren sind, ist es auch albern wieder umzukehren.  
Und wenn es um 11 Uhr regenet, gehen wir einfach zu unserem Binger Lieblings-Konditor!  
Bis nachher,
Bettina


----------



## NoTraining (6. April 2008)

Die Chefin hat entschieden - wir fahren. Dann bin ich auch dabei beim heutigen Streckentieftauchen. Melde mich für Uwes Runde

Gruß, NoTraining alias Clemens2


----------



## Fubbes (6. April 2008)

Für's Protokoll: Am Fuße des Binger Waldes regnet es im Moment ganz ordentlich.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (6. April 2008)

mich schauderts auch gerade bei dem anblick der bindfäden...


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (6. April 2008)

Moin Thommes,

meine SH-CD kannste zuhause lassen, bei dem Wetter bekomm ich mein Rocky nicht aus dem Keller gezerrt.

Ein    für die wahren Beinharten!!!

Viel Schbass und Grüsse von Weichei Rocky + Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (6. April 2008)

Neuer Stand: der Regen hat nachgelassen.


----------



## carboni (6. April 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Neuer Stand: der Regen hat nachgelassen.



Du meinst sicher ... es regnet nicht mehr ganz so stark. Bin noch in Verhandlung mit dem Familienrat - hier: der Kaiserspruch.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## ChucklineNorris (6. April 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Neuer Stand: der Regen hat nachgelassen.



Meine Lust auch!!!!!!!!
Beim Anblick des Regens kommen mir die Tränen .


----------



## Mc.Gyver (6. April 2008)

Melde mich hiermit ab, einmal die Woche Regen und Hagel reicht. 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## X-Präsi (6. April 2008)

mer ziehen das ding jetzt durch...

los ihr luschen! fango hält frisch und jung


----------



## TH64 (6. April 2008)

In Rheinhessen scheint die Sonne,
mache mich jetzt auf den Weg bis gleich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (6. April 2008)

So isses, danke Thomas, mit dir haben wir zumindest einen tapferen Guide.  

Daniel, du läßt doch aber die treuen Anhänger deines Hinterrades nicht im Stich, oder?   Und tue dir bitte ein Schutzblech dran, sonst werde ich dreckig.

bis gleich


----------



## Der Biber (6. April 2008)

Willst du aussehen wie ein Schwein, musst du Mountainbiker sein!!! 
Bis gleich ihr Flaschen
Simon


----------



## Fubbes (6. April 2008)

Schutzblech sieht ******* aus.
Bis gleich.

Daniel


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2008)

Mir ist die Anfahrt bei dem Wetter zu sportlich. In Hofheim regnet es. Da wäre ich bis Bingen schon durchnäßt und ausgekühlt...  Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Doppelherz (6. April 2008)

Tandem ist auch schon fast verladen. 
Bis gleich.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (6. April 2008)

Das letzte Weizen muß wohl schlecht gewesen sein, deshalb kann ich euch leider nicht durch den Binger Wald führen: ich wünsche aber allen viel Spass und möglichst wenig Regen von oben


----------



## TH64 (6. April 2008)

Danke an unseren Guide Daniel, 
schöne Tour bei Regen und Schnee, 
zum Schluss auf dem Parkplatz lachte  
auch noch die Sonne über uns.


----------



## Bettina (6. April 2008)

Das war wirklich ein beinharter Start!
25 Mann/Frau machten sich auf unterschiedliche Wege um das Mountainbiken zu geniessen.
Schlamm, Morast und am Gipfel eine Pause im Schnee, es war alles dabei ausser trockene Wege, aber dazu braucht man ja keine Beinharten!
Die Einkehr musste aufgrund der teilweise frierenden Teilnehmer in unserer Gruppe ausfallen, aber dann ging es zum Ende mit Sonne zum Ziel und beim Reinigen des Rades waren es sogar fast 8°.

Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour
Bettina

P.S. Clemens, die Handschuhe auf deinem Hänger sind meine ...


----------



## Doppelherz (6. April 2008)

Es geht einem doch immer wieder das Herz auf, wenn trotz dieses scheiß Wetters so viele Beinharte am Start sind.  
Zugegebenermaßen hatte ich den einzigen Platz im Windschatten...

Hat super viel Spaß gemacht, mein Captain hat mich mal wieder sicher durch Schlamm und Kurven dirigiert.

Großer Dank an Daniel, Tommes und Clemens und dir Uwe: 
"Gute Besserung" 

Viel schlimmer wird's Wetter diese Saison nimmer...
Birgit & Jochen


----------



## Raschauer (6. April 2008)

Bettina schrieb:


> P.S. Clemens, die Handschuhe auf deinem Hänger sind meine ...



Sind frisch gewaschen und hängen zum trocknen 

War heute echt ne feuchte Sache aber nach der Einkehr im Gerhardshof kam ja die Sonne raus und da war der Schlamm von unten war auch nicht mehr schlimm. 
@ Werner W.:Ich hoffe dir war Level 1 nicht zu langweilig.
Ein paar Fotos sind im Album.

(P.S.: Ich wußte gar nicht das meine Familie bei dem Sauwetter aufs Rad steigt )

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (7. April 2008)

Raschauer schrieb:


> (P.S.: Ich wußte gar nicht das meine Familie bei dem Sauwetter aufs Rad steigt )


Ich wusste nicht einmal von mir selbst, dass ich da aufs Rad steige. Und ich fand es auch gar nicht mal so spaßig  Um ja nicht zu kurz zu kommen, durfte ich später sogar noch mit dem Sohnemann bei Schneeregen im Garten spielen.

Da meiner Runde sowohl ein paar Höhenmeter als auch die Einkehr gefehlt haben, müssen wir das natürlich nachholen.
Deshalb hier schon mal die Ankündigung, dass ich wieder eine Herbsttour durch das Nahehinterland mache, bei der sich unser Clubtandem austoben kann. Da nix im Kalender steht, schlage ich einfach mal den 19. Oktober vor. Ausweichmöglichkeit wäre der 26. Oktober.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Caprifischer (7. April 2008)

Hallo clemens,
mir war die Tour gewiß nicht zu langweilig. Da es mir am Sonntag wie Uwe erging, wollte ich einfach nur an die frische Luft.
Und das war gut so...

Vielen Dank nochmal...

Gruß Werner


----------



## picard (7. April 2008)

Hallo Daniel,

vielen Dank für die Führung durch den Binger Wald. Trotz Nässe, Matsch und Schnee, war es eine nette Tour. Auf Dein Angebot bei schönen Herbstwetter die Tour mit Einkehr zu wiederholen komme ich gerne zurück.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Doppelherz (7. April 2008)

Daniel,
deine Nahetalhinterlandtour ist vorgemerkt (beide Termine!). Das Clubtandem wird dabei sein!!! 

Viele Grüße
Birgit


----------



## Hicki (8. April 2008)

Hallo Daniel,

Sonntag war prima - ich bin im Herbst auch wieder dabei!  

Hicki


----------



## carboni (17. April 2008)

Hallo Tommes,

Kim und ich wollten uns noch für die nette Trailtour bedanken. Ein bißchen feuscht, abber sonst .

Das Schokoweizen war bestimmt lecker.




_Schokoweizen_ "*T-Special*"


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Fubbes (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich krame diesen Thread noch mal aus, da ich meine Ankündigung natürlich einlösen will. Wie versprochen mache ich am 19. oder 26. Oktober eine leicht geänderte Neuauflage meiner Tour durch das Nahehinterland und den Binger Wald. Welches Datum den Zuschlag erhält, hängt vor allem von den Wetteraussichten ab.
Es wird auch noch eine separate Ankündigung geben.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------

